# Just Holster It!



## Steve M1911A1

Holster Review:
*Just Holster It*'s OWB Holster

Here's an intriguing idea: Design a hybrid holster system which permits switching from IWB to OWB, from right- to left-hand, and from one make of pistol to another, all at a fairly reasonable cost.
Normally, one-size-fits-all products fit nobody well, and "universal" holsters involve so many compromises that they fit no gun properly. So, does this one work? Well, let's find out.

_Just Holster It_ advertises that its holsters are constructed from 10-ounce leather and 0.08"-thick carbon-fiber Kydex. They are available with a 15° FBI cant, for both right- and left-hand use. Their interchangeable Kydex shells are available for "more than 180 guns."
Each complete holster sells for $38.99, plus shipping. Replacement Kydex shells, right- or left-handed, can be purchased for $17.99, and replacement leather backings (IWB or OWB) are $21.99 each.

We tried the outside-the-waistband (OWB) version, with a right-hand Kydex shell for a J-frame S&W snubbie. It came fully assembled, and with an assortment of spare parts, all in a plastic bag.
What it didn't come with was a sheet of instructions. We therefore have absolutely no idea of what those spare parts are for! Certainly, the holster in the plastic bag didn't need them.

Upon arrival, the holster proved to be just a little loose on the pistol. That wasn't much of a problem. The Kydex shell is attached to the (unmolded) leather backing by four screws. Between the Kydex and the leather, there's a rubber grommet on each screw.
Just tighten one or more of the screws, doing a little experimenting as you go, and the holster's grip on the gun tightens up appropriately. The grommets act as springs, applying an expansive force that retains your adjustment.
It would've been nice to read about how to go about making adjustments, had there been an instruction sheet in the package.

Our old J-frame Airweight Bodyguard was retained pretty well, mostly by an inward dimple of the Kydex, into the pistol's trigger-guard. Because the shell is properly shaped, we couldn't press the gun too deeply into it. Thus, the holster won't interfere with the trigger, so no-look reholstering is a safe operation.
As previously noted, the leather backing is not molded to fit the gun. To make the outfit perform properly, we needed to carefully adjust it, wear it, and practice with it, enough to "wear it in." That will adapt the backing to the pistol, and ease the drawstroke.
It would've been useful to read about that in a set of included instructions, but there weren't any.

The _Just Holster It_ was comfortable enough to wear for entire days, but, because there was no "sweat guard" that rises upward to separate the butt of the weapon from our body, we tended to get pinched a bit when we sat down. To be fair, the inside-the-pants (IWB) version of the backing does have this protective arrangement.
The cut of the Kydex shell was correct for our pistol's standard handle, allowing us to achieve a full firing grip before beginning a presentation. However, the top edge of the shell interfered with a couple of aftermarket grip replacements, making preparing for a presentation difficult and, upon occasion, even painful. We could easily take a Dremel tool to the shell, and modify its top edge, but there were no instructions supplied to suggest this.

This holster is quite thick, partly because of its grommets. It's still concealable, but we needed to make sure that our covering garment was loose enough to accommodate this outfit.
After a bit of practice, we found that the draw from our Just Holster It was completely acceptable. It's a useful, inexpensive holster.

To convert a _Just Holster It_ rig from OWB to a same-side, IWB outfit, we would need only to buy the IWB backing, which comes with shirt-tuckable belt hooks and the required screws.
To convert any _Just Holster It_ from right-hand to left-hand, we would need to buy a new, gun-specific, left-hand shell. All of the leather backing pieces are reversible, but we would need to disassemble the outfit and reassemble it for the other hand's use.
It might be nice to have instructions to explain the process, but the _Just Holster It_ folks don't seem to supply them.

See Just Holster on the web at: {Just Holster It - Concealed Carry Holsters}
E-Mail to: {Just Holster It - Concealed Carry Holsters}
Telephone (toll-free): 1-888-456-6173
Fax (toll-free): 1-888-456-6174
Or mail to: Just Holster It; PO Box 108; Marilla, NY 14102


----------



## Philco

Truthfully, would you have read the instructions if they were provided ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Yeah. I would've.

But to be fair to my macho reputation, I absolutely refuse to stop at gas stations and ask for directions.

(Truth: We use a GPS device instead.)


----------



## Bisley

Looks like a good product at a reasonable price. I prefer buying components and making my own design. Kydex is easy to work, and a piece of 8 oz. leather or horsehide can easily be cut and drilled for a comfortable IWB 'pad' against the skin. The necessary hardware or suitable substitutes can be purchased from several leather outlets.


----------



## justholsterit

Steve thanks for the review of our product. You will be happy to know we include instructions with all of our Hybrid and OWB holsters now. And are finishing them for the Rigid IWB also. Thanks again. Our goal is to be a 5 star company so feedback is always appreciated. And as with most holsters we do offer a lifetime warranty.


----------

